# Square stern canoe vs huron river



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought a rouge river square stern canoe 15'6" long rated for 4hp.
Has anybodie floated the huron below telegraph rd below huroc park? Is that enough boat to fish this stretch of river? Ive only shore fished it but i figure i could get to some more fishy spots. Any help or info would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------

